# Sony releases official PS5 teardown video



## HideoKojima (Oct 7, 2020)

Soon will see the same video except this time the title will be "How to install a modship on unpatched PS5 consoles"


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 7, 2020)

I'll tell something silly and useless, but I took this long to notice how big the PS5 is. I think it is the first time I saw it with a person next to it.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ps5 plastic looks and sounds very cheap.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2020)

Negative Sony comment!

Positive Nintendo switch comment


----------



## James_ (Oct 7, 2020)

The faceplates are removable

_*paints them black*
_
Finally


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 7, 2020)

At last Sony!!!
We can see the SSD port and that it doesn't invalidate warranty, it was sooooo complicated to show us that???


----------



## leon315 (Oct 7, 2020)

*$ony: we are finally catching PC experience*!
*Nvidia: Hold my beer and 3090!
AMD: Amateurs!*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

lokomelo said:


> I'll tell something silly and useless, but I took this long to notice how big the PS5 is. I think it is the first time I saw it with a person next to it.


Dude, 1st Gen PS3 was enormous, too! And heavy.

But that aside, the fact that PS3 60GB (and 20GB) were and are able to play three generations of game consoles without hacking is awesome.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 7, 2020)

At this rate we’ll see the source code before the UI.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 7, 2020)

leon315 said:


> *$ony: we are finally catching PC experience*!
> *Nvidia: Hold my beer and 3090!
> AMD: Amateurs!*


Can’t wait to play demons souls on a gpu that 90% of GBAtemp members can’t afford.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

alepman90 said:


> Can’t wait to play demons souls on a gpu that 90% of GBAtemp members can’t afford.


Well, they can't afford or don't want to spend on it.

For most people who want to game, they'd rather just buy a console, plug and play than buy parts for his/her PC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 7, 2020)

My gosh! It is so huge! What are they thinking ? Its 2020! And they should design it to be comfortable, small and super powerful. Are they just lazy or something ? 

I am so getting it, thought!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> My gosh! It is so huge! What are they thinking ? Its 2020! And they should design it to be comfortable, small and super powerful. Are they just lazy or something ?
> 
> I am so getting it, thought!


That's coming later called PS5 Pro and Xbox Series X Elite or something.

You just know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 7, 2020)

Pretty nice they spent 2 years mastering the liquid metal cooling


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 7, 2020)

alepman90 said:


> Can’t wait to play demons souls on a gpu that 90% of GBAtemp members can’t afford.


rather buy one console than have to keep upgrading parts for silly money


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 7, 2020)

wow thats a first seeing a tear down video of a console by the makers themselves guess they didn't want a third party doing it (they knew it would happen too always does)


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> wow thats a first seeing a tear down video of a console by the makers themselves guess they didn't want a third party doing it (they knew it would happen too always does)



they did one for the ps4 as well.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 7, 2020)

The generation of big game enjoyment harware. XBOX and PlayStation are now competing for livingroom space. We should charge for rental. Those things are enourmous. Those things are friggin' huge.

Guess no one can say now "Mine is bigger than yours!"
Will they even fit?! "Wii Fit", they'll say.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sony said:


> the PS5's internal structure was designed to look "neat and tidy" and did not include any unnecessary components.​


​lets see how long that lasts


----------



## DbGt (Oct 7, 2020)

Prans said:


> The 7-minute video is in Japanese but is without English subtitles at the time of writing



Emmm no... It has CC subtitles that you must activate, it was uploaded like this.

Pretty interesting video


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 7, 2020)

The fact that you can expand SSD storage without having to buy extortionately priced proprietary cards is a huge advantage. But that's nothing new for Xbox vs Playstation.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> The generation of big game enjoyment harware. XBOX and PlayStation are now competing for livingroom space. We should charge for rental. Those things are enourmous. Those things are friggin' huge.
> 
> Guess no one can say now "Mine is bigger than yours!"
> Will they even fit?! "Wii Fit", they'll say.


PS5 and XSX, especially XSX looks rather too big and no matter whether vertical or horizontal it's not going to look presentable.






Better just think of it as a Mini PC than a console.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 7, 2020)

Everyone bitching about its size, fuck me xbox isnt any smaller, at least its shaped to fit in your cabitnet and not stand like a door stopper.


----------



## Axido (Oct 7, 2020)

Boesy said:


> That's coming later called PS5 Pro and Xbox Series X Elite or something.
> 
> You just know it's gonna happen.



Following the naming scheme of Xboxes lately, I'd rather expect an Xbox Series X X.


----------



## CTR640 (Oct 7, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Ps5 plastic looks and sounds very cheap.


But your wallet says the otherwise.

(It depends on country though)


----------



## diggeloid (Oct 7, 2020)

This is awesome and totally unexpected. Very cool of Sony  to do this.

Now we need the hacking community to prepare a day-1 exploit using nothing but the information gained from this teardown!


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 7, 2020)

I was hoping for an unboxing. Sad.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

Damn, I knew that the ps5 was going to be a big boi, but fucking hell, it's huge!

And I gotta say, I'm honestly ok with that. It just looks that sexy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks like an amazing bit of engineering. That heatsink and fan are fucking massive lol. Have they told us how much it weighs yet?

Great to see they haven't gone the Vita route of proprietary storage and that it supports standard M2 NVME drives (though only those that meet the minimum speed requirement I think?)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 7, 2020)

Well that's neat, I quite like teardown videos like this so it's cool to see Sony publishing one of their own. Looks quite easy to repair if something goes wrong, which is definitely a plus.

Nice to see the NVMe is super easy to access, glad they're still keeping up with easily accessible internal storage.


----------



## xdarkmario (Oct 7, 2020)

well even for a PCMR guy like me the build of this thing is pretty well built. sports the latest  wifi/BT combo and expandable NVME slot. MASSIVE heatsinks! and  a well known ryzen CPU


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah, bull.

What they don't tell you is that there's probably some sensor to ensure your console is banned the moment it's opened, to either be flagged for it the next time it connects or something equally shady. Considering sony's history with blatant lies, do not discount them from thinking they could get away with such a thing.

Wow, _literally_ in the first seconds it says even opening the console will void your warranty. Goes to show how much they don't care about right to repair.


----------



## europat (Oct 7, 2020)

The dust catcher does not guarantee the hardware clogging from dust.
@ 7:06


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 7, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> My gosh! It is so huge! What are they thinking ? Its 2020! And they should design it to be comfortable, small and super powerful. Are they just lazy or something ?
> 
> I am so getting it, thought!


I think it's because they wanted to give gamers a "PC experience" lol


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 7, 2020)

Space distribution:
20% of it is the power source, 50% is the heat sink. 20% is plastic, 10% is the actual console.
Crazy.

I bet they could make it 40-50% smaller just by doing watercooling instead of pure air cooling.


----------



## depaul (Oct 7, 2020)

Anyone finding the external shell unnecessarily big? There is much gap inside the shell I don't know why Sony didn't just make it more compact.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 7, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> I think it's because they wanted to give gamers a "PC experience" lol



I think so too. I don't mind, thought! 



Boesy said:


> That's coming later called PS5 Pro and Xbox Series X Elite or something.
> 
> You just know it's gonna happen.



Yeah, I know that and they are always after money for unnecessary things. I am not getting the pro anyway but I am getting it instead.


----------



## anhminh (Oct 7, 2020)

It will be hard to hide that thing from my family.


----------



## JakobAir (Oct 7, 2020)

The heatsink is bigger than the radiator in my car.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 7, 2020)

liked that the plates can easily be switched, so anyone can customize their  launch day ps5 into a limited edition one buy buying the plates xD , i can see alot of limited editions or chinese plates so you can put on ps5.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 7, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Ps5 plastic looks and sounds very cheap.



Except you've already stated you are buying both models, and that incredibly plastic and cheap looking SNES. Not sure what your point of this post was.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 7, 2020)

I think the black and white looks bloody awesome, but it's nice to have the option of changing the plates if needed.


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

Didn't Snoy tell this guy they are not OK with stripping?


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 7, 2020)

It would be interesting to see custom side plates on that console.


----------



## nolimits59 (Oct 7, 2020)

Have I a very bad memory or is it the first time consoles are "ahead" of the release of the next gen of graphic cards ?

The consoles will release without any RDNA2 being available at that time. (I'm not sure they'll announce the graphic cards in 2-3 weeks being available 2 weeks after ? That would be kinda strange but still nice tho)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 7, 2020)

Easy to disassemble, user-serviceable in all the areas that matter, good job. Plastic seems a wee bit flimsy, but no more flimsy than the one used for the PS4, and not out of the ordinary. Not as good as the Series X, but good enough - seems like a nice machine.

Edit: Forgot to mention that the PCB looks well-designed and tidy. I don't like the star arrangement of memory, but at the speeds we're talking about the modules need to be at the same distance from the chip to guarantee stable operation, so I can live with that. Very chunky VRM also, this thing is built like a tank, electrically-speaking.


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 7, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> My gosh! It is so huge! What are they thinking ? Its 2020! And they should design it to be comfortable, small and super powerful. Are they just lazy or something ?
> 
> I am so getting it, thought!


They have it large because they know they can make a Sony PS5 Lite. They did the same with PS3, PS2, and PS1, so why not continue the trend and make first version big and then make a new version that is smaller with less heat sinks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 7, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Looks like an amazing bit of engineering. That heatsink and fan are fucking massive lol. Have they told us how much it weighs yet?
> 
> Great to see they haven't gone the Vita route of proprietary storage and that it supports standard M2 NVME drives (though only those that meet the minimum speed requirement I think?)


I remember reading some time ago it was "10.9 lbs"
Not sure if it was official, a leak or where did I read that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> liked that the plates can easily be switched, so anyone can customize their  launch day ps5 into a limited edition one buy buying the plates xD , i can see alot of limited editions or chinese plates so you can put on ps5.


It reminded me of the early days of Xbox 360 plates. They were unusable for the 360 Slim and the 360 with the XO case.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 7, 2020)

Boesy said:


> It reminded me of the early days of Xbox 360 plates. They were unusable for the 360 Slim and the 360 with the XO case.


and the best thing is ebay will probably have alot of replicas to official plates limited editions and even new ones for afew cents like they do for 3ds and ne 3ds and such


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

Dimensional said:


> They have it large because they know they can make a Sony PS5 Lite. They did the same with PS3, PS2, and PS1, so why not continue the trend and make first version big and then make a new version that is smaller with less heat sinks.


Agreed. Still don't get who the PS3 "Super Slim" was intended for, that thing looked like a Chinese knockoff.

Or the PSP Street that no one asked for.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 7, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I remember reading some time ago it was "10.9 lbs"
> Not sure if it was official, a leak or where did I read that.


It was included in Sony's original announcement, disc drive PS5 is 4.5kg (~10lb exact), digital only is 3.9kg (~8.5lb)

Sexbox weighs the same as the PS5, 4.5kg/~10lb. 


Which, seeing the internals of the PS5 at least, isn't that surprising given how much hardware they're stuffing in.


----------



## Ampersound (Oct 7, 2020)

Axido said:


> Following the naming scheme of Xboxes lately, I'd rather expect an Xbox Series X X.


xXBox SeriesXx


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lately every single time someone else announces something Sony runs and tries to steal their thunder


----------



## DerpDingus (Oct 7, 2020)

That is one very small Asian man


----------



## Virtual-Wii-noob (Oct 7, 2020)

nolimits59 said:


> Have I a very bad memory or is it the first time consoles are "ahead" of the release of the next gen of graphic cards ?


nope it still hasn't happened the 3080 and 3090 are more powerful



Tom Bombadildo said:


> It was included in Sony's original announcement, disc drive PS5 is 4.5kg (~10lb exact), digital only is 3.9kg (~8.5lb)
> 
> Sexbox weighs the same as the PS5, 4.5kg/~10lb.
> 
> ...



did you see the tiny motherboard in there? at least 60-70% of the space is taken by the heatsink


----------



## raystriker (Oct 7, 2020)

The usage of plastic is fine, since they seem to have spent the money on the special ssd and the thermal solution i.e the beefy heatsink and liquid metal. For the first time, a console will be much more "powerful" than many people's personal computers.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 7, 2020)

lokomelo said:


> I'll tell something silly and useless, but I took this long to notice how big the PS5 is. I think it is the first time I saw it with a person next to it.



The size was my first impression also. It's a damned big console. Now I gotta figure out where to put mine.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

DerpDingus said:


> That is one very small Asian man


Japanese.

The console looks way too big and makes him look too small.


----------



## Virtual-Wii-noob (Oct 7, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Japanese.
> 
> The console looks way too big and makes him look too small.


he is both asian and japanese lmao. where do you think japan is?


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 7, 2020)

DerpDingus said:


> That is one very small Asian man


For PS6, Shaquille O'Neal will make the teardown


----------



## nolimits59 (Oct 7, 2020)

Virtual-Wii-noob said:


> nope it still hasn't happened the 3080 and 3090 are more powerful
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the tiny motherboard in there? at least 60-70% of the space is taken by the heatsink



I never talked about power, I talked about release date... RDNA2 is not out, and probably will ont be out on mid november, they're going to be announced on 28 of october IIRC.

Good luck cooling a 3090 on the space of a PS5 or also keep the console price around 500$ with a 3080 or 3090 tho...


----------



## Virtual-Wii-noob (Oct 7, 2020)

nolimits59 said:


> I never talked about power, I talked about release date... RDNA2 is not out, and probably will ont be out on mid november, they're going to be announced on 28 of october IIRC.
> 
> Good luck cooling a 3090 on the space of a PS5 or also keep the console price around 500$ with a 3080 or 3090 tho...


ah sorry i misunderstood what you meant. i thought you mean that console will be more powerful than any consumer pc. i am not full pc-master race and can't afford either of them anyways lmao.


----------



## nolimits59 (Oct 7, 2020)

Virtual-Wii-noob said:


> ah sorry i misunderstood what you meant. i thought you mean that console will be more powerful than any consumer pc. i am not full pc-master race and can't afford either of them anyways lmao.


Yeah NP 

Sony pretty much surfed on that on almost every way, everytime they had the chance to talk about the GPU, it felt like they where shouting "WE HAVE THE NEW AMD ARCHITECTURE COMING FOR THE PS5, BEHOLD OUR EXCLUSIVE DEAL TO RELEASE A GPU BEFORE ITS EVEN RELEASED" lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

Why should someone teardown a PS 5 (or Xbox X) when you loose your Warranty...
Ah....maybe for Cleaning the two "Dust Catchers".....that leads not to a Warranty Problem I think.

The (already) predictable,maybe most frequently mentioned Reason for a PS 5 (and of course for the Xbox X) Defect:

*DBOO*
(Death because of Overheating)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

Virtual-Wii-noob said:


> he is both asian and japanese lmao. where do you think japan is?


It just feels vague to call him "Asian" when you know he's Japanese.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Why should someone teardown a PS 5 (or Xbox X) when you loose your Warranty...
> Ah....maybe for Cleaning the two "Dust Catchers".....that leads not to a Warranty Problem I think.View attachment 227484
> 
> The (already) predictable,maybe most frequently mentioned Reason for a PS 5 (and of course for the Xbox X) Defect:
> ...


You don't lose your warranty for taking apart your console, you only lose it if you _damage_ your console when you take it apart. It's actually illegal, in the US anyways, for those "warranty void if removed" stickers to be used on electronics. 

Or, at least, that's how it is for Sony's consoles in the US. I think Nintendo implemented the same thing as well, years ago when the FTC called the console makers out.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You don't lose your warranty for taking apart your console, you only lose it if you _damage_ your console when you take it apart. It's actually illegal, in the US anyways, for those "warranty void if removed" stickers to be used on electronics.
> 
> Or, at least, that's how it is for Sony's consoles in the US. I think Nintendo implemented the same thing as well, years ago when the FTC called the console makers out.



I remember me lively on SONY PS 2/PS 3/PSP "Warranty Cases"...(Europe)
If the Sticker was Removed,SONY sent it back without "taking a Look" on it.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 7, 2020)

I was only able to preorder the controller and the charging stand for the ps5 did not score a ps5 and gonna have to hold out tell they are instock and not being sold really high I refuse to pay that much for a system when I can hold out save my money and when I get it that means that is more games I can buy for it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> I remember me lively on SONY PS 2/PS 3/PSP "Warranty Cases"...(Europe)
> If the Sticker was Removed,SONY sent it back without "taking a Look" on it.View attachment 227485


I took apart a new 3ds xl that was broke could not fix it did not even hook the ribben cables back in sent it to nintendo to be fixed for free and they replaced the parts sent it back working so ya as long as you did not cause the damage and they can tell it was not you taking it apart that caused it then you are in the clear. If i remember the switch does not have the warranty stickers on it at all.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 7, 2020)

So, there is no wifi? Cause I didn't see it mentioned.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 7, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So, there is no wifi? Cause I didn't see it mentioned.


if you watch the video you see him unplugging the wifi and blue tooth cables.


----------



## console (Oct 7, 2020)

That's awesome! I know 825 GB SSD is still not enough. Small storage built on PS5 motherboard should be address to fix problem soon by Sony. I wait for 2 TB version of PS5 console in next few years. Then I can add 8 TB SSD in slot to expend storage for most games.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 7, 2020)

console said:


> That's awesome! I know 825 GB SSD is still not enough. Small storage built on PS5 motherboard should be address to fix problem soon by Sony. I wait for 2 TB version of PS5 console in next few years. Then I can add 8 TB SSD in slot to expend storage for most games.


what? there is a m.2 slot you can expend storage on this one with it but I think 4tb is the highest you can get on a m.2 right now if you need 8tb buy a usb hard drive.
seems like a lot of people did not watch the video 100%.


----------



## console (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi leerpsp.

That's m.2 slot there on PS5 motherboard. I know that. Because PS5 games would be much bigger to take a lot of space than PS4. Don't worry about it. I would use Western Digital hard drive / SSD external for both PS4 and PS5 games. 

I already watch video and I'm in interested to know more info about hardware.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> if you watch the video you see him unplugging the wifi and blue tooth cables.


Must have missed that part. Really didn't help that the font was hard to read.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 8, 2020)

Anybody know where the games are in the console? Since it is a demo console did it not have games?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 8, 2020)

I love the NVMe slot, plenty of space there for a heatsink too. It's smart to keep the system fairly modular and simple, to maximize profits.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 8, 2020)

Y'know, I've always resented Sony for how many of their consoles I had to repair for the exact same issues while working at a game shop.. But I can really respect this move. It's not common a console manufacturer will literally show you what's inside of their console willingly.

However, I still think the PS5 looks gross, huge, and kinda cheapy. Oh well.


----------



## sansnumen (Oct 8, 2020)

It's concerning to see the NAND chips soldered onto the motherboard. The expected lifespan is 3-5 years on those before they fail. If it's not possible to install the PS5 OS on the user replaceable NVMe drive, PS5 systems will become expensive paperweights within a few years of use.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 8, 2020)

sansnumen said:


> It's concerning to see the NAND chips soldered onto the motherboard. The expected lifespan is 3-5 years on those before they fail. If it's not possible to install the PS5 OS on the user replaceable NVMe drive, PS5 systems will become expensive paperweights within a few years of use.


Source? Sounds like a hoax to me, most of Nintendo 3ds would be dead by now then


----------



## HarveyHouston (Oct 8, 2020)

TBH, this is actually a pretty good video. Playstation has always had very good hardware designs, and several of its games are very well done. It's software is actually good too, which is why Playstation 2 was so well-received in the U.S. to become the best-selling console of all time.

However, my own disdain with Sony prevents me from just running right out there and buying this. Sony has had a shady track record; whistleblowers who worked at Sony claimed to have installed hardware that intentionally breaks the unit after the warranty expires. Then, there's also the "Nintendo Playstation", which leads me to believe that Sony stole ideas from Nintendo to create this Playstation console. Microsoft, however, is scary as hell. Almost literally. They've been known to spy on you (even kids!) through the Xbox console.

I'm a Nintendo fan always, but if I _had_ to choose from the other two - Playstation or Xbox - it would be Playstation. No doubt.


----------



## sansnumen (Oct 8, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Source? Sounds like a hoax to me, most of Nintendo 3ds would be dead by now then



It's not a hoax at all. It's a consequence of physics and materials engineering. A NAND chip fresh off the factory floor will display read and write errors. It comes with the territory. Every read and write cycle causes degradation of the NAND chips. Also, NAND chips degrade over time even if not in use, same as what happens to lithium ion batteries.

That's why NAND controllers have built in wear leveling and sometimes error correction.

If you look at the spec sheet for a Samsung 1 TB 970 EVO m.2 SSD, you will see that it's using MLC NAND rated at 5 years or 600 TBW. There are four types of NAND chips in use at this time: SLC, MLC, TLC, QLC. We still don't know which NAND type Sony decided to use. With TLC and QLC, more of the NAND needs to be reserved for wear leveling to reach the reliability of SLC and MLC.

As for why 3DS systems have not failed due to bad NAND chips, that's easy to explain. Internal NAND on 3DS is reserved for the OS and a partition for DSi games. The chips vary from 1 GB to 4 GB in size. These are high quality MLC chips. Seeing as there is minimal use of the internal NAND on 3DS and newer 3DS systems have 2 GB or 4 GB NAND chips with plenty of extra space for wear leveling many systems are not close to NAND death yet. On 3DS, microSD cards take the brunt of the abuse.

That about covers it.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

It's absurd to think Sony would build a $500 console with a 3 year lifespan.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 8, 2020)

That thing is huge.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2020)

sansnumen said:


> It's not a hoax at all. It's a consequence of physics and materials engineering. A NAND chip fresh off the factory floor will display read and write errors. It comes with the territory. Every read and write cycle causes degradation of the NAND chips. Also, NAND chips degrade over time even if not in use, same as what happens to lithium ion batteries.
> 
> That's why NAND controllers have built in wear leveling and sometimes error correction.
> 
> ...


NAND chips currently available on the market have estimated lifespans between 10-35 years, depending on type, specifically thanks to error correction, wear leveling and other techniques integrated in the SSD controller. It is *extremely* unlikely that those chips will fail in 3 years due to write wear, it's far more likely that they will fail for a variety of other reasons, mostly thermals. That SSD controller will likely croak before the memory does. The general estimate of an SSD's lifespan is "around 10 years" of continuous use, which is plenty. Even when Google researched this in their data centers they clocked 6 years on average, and those SSD's get hit *hard*. If you're particularly worried about keeping the on-board memory healthy for effectively an indefinite amount of time, avoid writing to it by installing everything on a removable M.2 stick, as you would with an SSD boot drive on a desktop. Leave the internal SSD just for system operations and your PS5 will be alive and kicking long after you yourself expire.


----------



## sansnumen (Oct 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> NAND chips currently available on the market have estimated lifespans between 10-35 years, depending on type, specifically thanks to error correction, wear leveling and other techniques integrated in the SSD controller. It is *extremely* unlikely that those chips will fail in 3 years due to write wear, it's far more likely that they will fail for a variety of other reasons, mostly thermals. That SSD controller will likely croak before the memory does. The general estimate of an SSD's lifespan is "around 10 years" of continuous use, which is plenty. Even when Google researched this in their data centers they clocked 6 years on average, and those SSD's get hit *hard*. If you're particularly worried about keeping the on-board memory healthy for effectively an indefinite amount of time, avoid writing to it by installing everything on a removable M.2 stick, as you would with an SSD boot drive on a desktop. Leave the internal SSD just for system operations and your PS5 will be alive and kicking long after you yourself expire.



That's good to know about SSD longevity. Still, it would be nice if the NAND chips weren't soldered onto the board. At least the heatsink is a massive beast.


----------



## menist (Oct 8, 2020)

Repair ability will be a breeze, which is good.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Awesome. now we don't have to watch some vlogger shilling for ad revenue with filler content and a 10:12 video. 

I'm actually really really surprised by how modular and user serviceable they made this. who else is thinking of Noctua aftermarket fans for this? Or maybe even aluminum panels with tempered glass windows, and RGB fans.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sudeki300 said:


> rather buy one console than have to keep upgrading parts for silly money


This. At least you'll have the peace of mind that all games released for 7 years will be made to work on your system, since millions of other people are using the same hardware.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



codezer0 said:


> Yeah, bull.
> 
> What they don't tell you is that there's probably some sensor to ensure your console is banned the moment it's opened, to either be flagged for it the next time it connects or something equally shady. Considering sony's history with blatant lies, do not discount them from thinking they could get away with such a thing.
> 
> Wow, _literally_ in the first seconds it says even opening the console will void your warranty. Goes to show how much they don't care about right to repair.


it depends on the country. that was outlawed in usa. regardless, warranty is only a year, in which nothing is going to go wrong anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 8, 2020)

Damn that's crazy, it's mostly fan and heatsink.  And liquid metal cooling on top of that?!  Seems like Sony went the extra mile there.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2020)

Axido said:


> Following the naming scheme of Xboxes lately, I'd rather expect an Xbox Series X X.


Let's get an Xbox One X Series X  and confuse the crap out of preorders again


----------



## Crazystato (Oct 8, 2020)

Sony will sell replacement/custom covers for sure. At least it won't be a half assed job like the PS4 clip on cover that only changed half of the console top


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Damn that's crazy, it's mostly fan and heatsink.  And liquid metal cooling on top of that?!  Seems like Sony went the extra mile there.


They probably had no choice, it will be interesting to see thermals once it's released.


----------



## netovsk (Oct 8, 2020)

I want a PC-like experience! Are they introducing cheats?


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Oct 8, 2020)

lokomelo said:


> I'll tell something silly and useless, but I took this long to notice how big the PS5 is. I think it is the first time I saw it with a person next to it.



This is exactly what I've just been thinking to myself.


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 8, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Ps5 plastic looks and sounds very cheap.


—> subjective opinion


----------



## Acid_Snake (Oct 8, 2020)

sansnumen said:


> It's concerning to see the NAND chips soldered onto the motherboard. The expected lifespan is 3-5 years on those before they fail. If it's not possible to install the PS5 OS on the user replaceable NVMe drive, PS5 systems will become expensive paperweights within a few years of use.


PSP consoles from 2004 are still working fine, and so are PS3s (at least they don't fail due to NAND). If this console is going to have issues I doubt it will be the internal storage. I won't fully dismiss the possibility, but I'd put my money on overheating since we really don't know how good of a job that liquid metal is going to do in the long run.


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Acid_Snake said:


> PSP consoles from 2004 are still working fine, and so are PS3s (at least they don't fail due to NAND). If this console is going to have issues I doubt it will be the internal storage. I won't fully dismiss the possibility, but I'd put my money on overheating since we really don't know how good of a job that liquid metal is going to do in the long run.



yeah as much as I want to get a launch model I’m hesitant because of the heat rumors the fact it’s big and has a huge heat sink pretty much indicates heat will be an issue like the PS3 fat so I’ll think and wait to see how the first batch goes before investing almost 700$ for system + game

Also I’m a say no to game hikes, digital already increases profit margins so no need to take more money for broken games


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 8, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Well, they can't afford or don't want to spend on it.
> 
> For most people who want to game, they'd rather just buy a console, plug and play than buy parts for his/her PC.


Not really "plug and play" anymore, especially with the no-disc variant - these days, you have to "plug, wait for game/update to download, play", which isn't as convenient.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Oct 8, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> Not really "plug and play" anymore, especially with the no-disc variant - these days, you have to "plug, wait for game/update to download, play", which isn't as convenient.


This is mostly due to two reasons:
- Optical Media has stayed way too slow for game to stream assets from it.
- Games being a rushed out buggy mess that require a day one patch to be semi functional.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 8, 2020)

sansnumen said:


> It's not a hoax at all. It's a consequence of physics and materials engineering. A NAND chip fresh off the factory floor will display read and write errors. It comes with the territory. Every read and write cycle causes degradation of the NAND chips. Also, NAND chips degrade over time even if not in use, same as what happens to lithium ion batteries.
> 
> That's why NAND controllers have built in wear leveling and sometimes error correction.
> 
> ...


Cellphones combat thy logic, my hound. NAND chips have been upgraded quite a lot from when what you posited was true.


----------



## Payne (Oct 8, 2020)

Surprising to see liquid metal cooling in a console, but still confused, shouldn't liquid metal cooling be much efficient than air cooling, so that fan and heatsink don't have to be so enormous ? yet they still are


----------



## linuxares (Oct 8, 2020)

Payne said:


> Surprising to see liquid metal cooling in a console, but still confused, shouldn't liquid metal cooling be much efficient than air cooling, so that fan and heatsink don't have to be so enormous ? yet they still are


Probably over doing it. But I rather have to much cooling than to little.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Probably over doing it. But I rather have to much cooling than to little.


I'm pretty sure the PS4 models were criticised for sounding like a jet engine, or similar, so they're probably trying to nip this issue in the bud.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 8, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> I'm pretty sure the PS4 models were criticised for sounding like a jet engine, or similar, so they're probably trying to nip this issue in the bud.


For sure! Most consoles honestly have sounded like some kind of vaccum cleaner except the 3DS.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> For sure! Most consoles honestly have sounded like some kind of vaccum cleaner except the 3DS.


The Switch isn't all that loud either, and mine spends all its time in the dock.
Having a quiet console is definitely good PR, so Sony's wise to aim for that; whether they manage to succeed or not...not known yet, especially considering components become less reliable and more prone to overheating with age - and more prone to collecting dust.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Oct 8, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> I'm pretty sure the PS4 models were criticised for sounding like a jet engine, or similar, so they're probably trying to nip this issue in the bud.


From my experience they are either extremely loud or extremely quiet and I don't know which one is worse.
My PS4 slim barely makes any sound from the fan but it also gets extremely hot, haven't had any issues so far as it's brand new but still it doesn't seem like a good idea, I'd rather have a louder fan that actually expells heat.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> For sure! Most consoles honestly have sounded like some kind of vaccum cleaner except the 3DS.


This is very true. Even that good heat management with low noise is possible, and even easy to get (just look to some gaming notebooks, how powerful and silent they are) consoles need to cost as low as possible, while enthusiast level colling solutions don't.

But judging for the huge size and number of blades of that fan, I guess it will spin slow for the most of time.


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't know how you guys do it, but my consoles don't sound anywhere as near as loud as you make it out to be.
My PC sounds louder than the consoles, and both are pretty quiet.
Maybe it's because I stopped using physical media for decades already.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 8, 2020)

What if you can buy Windows 10 from play station store? This would be a really cool PC.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> Not really "plug and play" anymore, especially with the no-disc variant - these days, you have to "plug, wait for game/update to download, play", which isn't as convenient.


With disc you also have to wait. The only difference is you can sell the disc. With cartridge the problem is load time may well be longer compared to those that install on nand.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

Payne said:


> Surprising to see liquid metal cooling in a console, but still confused, shouldn't liquid metal cooling be much efficient than air cooling, so that fan and heatsink don't have to be so enormous ? yet they still are


Liquid metal is the type of thermal paste used between heatsink and cpu.. it's still just air cooled.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2020)

sansnumen said:


> That's good to know about SSD longevity. Still, it would be nice if the NAND chips weren't soldered onto the board. At least the heatsink is a massive beast.


You're not wrong, a removable module would've been even better. On the bright side, you can probably use a heatgun to replace these chips anyway, much like how it's done on the Switch if you want more than 32GB's of storage provided by the stock module. With some luck, Sony will adopt the same module-based strategy in future revisions/consoles, but at the end of the day, we do have consoles with NAND-based memory on-board that are decades old and still working fine, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 8, 2020)

Gaming consoles are not interesting anymore, they are just compact luxurious PC's that are brand locked and for simple use.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






The thing that prevents dust from entering is letting the dust entering...it's a feature, not a flaw.


Spoiler








[spoiler/]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2020)

Payne said:


> Surprising to see liquid metal cooling in a console, but still confused, shouldn't liquid metal cooling be much efficient than air cooling, so that fan and heatsink don't have to be so enormous ? yet they still are


Liquid metal doesn't actually "cool" anything, it's simply a better conductor of heat vs your average thermal paste. Adding liquid metal to a system won't automatically make it cooler if the heatsink/fan you're using can't dissipate the heat fast enough, which would explain why they'd add a bigass heatsink and bigass fan as well. Also keep in mind that entire heat sink isn't just cooling a CPU, it has to keep the GPU and the RAM and the SSD/flash controller (which I expect will push out a lot more heat than a standard SSD, given the extra performance it's supposed to have) and possibly the PSU all nice and cool as well. It's much better to have too much cooling than it is to have not enough, otherwise you end up with the jet engine sounding PS3/PS4.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Gaming consoles are not interesting anymore, they are just compact luxurious PC's that are brand locked and for simple use.


Always have been. There are very few consoles that are original designs and not derivatives of pre-existing hardware. They all use the same tech. Your garden variety NES isn't *that* much different from a Commodore 64.


Xzi said:


> Damn that's crazy, it's mostly fan and heatsink.  And liquid metal cooling on top of that?!  Seems like Sony went the extra mile there.


Funnily enough, that's one of the failure points of the system, no doubt. I personally do not recommend using liquid metal on systems that are not regularly serviced, like an enthusiast-grade PC. Unlike traditional paste, liquid metal (an alloy of gallium, indium and tin) diffuses in other metals creating amalgams - this is particularly obvious on aluminium which it destroys almost immediately if the thin oxide layer protecting it is damaged. It basically "dries out" over time (you can tell by the staining of metals), necessitating top-ups. That's the first thing in this whole system that will need to be looked at, barring disc drive failure or failure due to thermals. I personally wouldn't engineer a consumer product using it if I didn't expect the user to take the heatsink off periodically, and judging by warranty stickers Sony does not. The gasket around the chip may prevent it from leaking out (liquid metal does not solidify in room temperature or "bake on" like traditional TIM does), but it doesn't prevent it from interacting with the copper base plate (and it will, just much slower than with aluminium) which will reduce its volume.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Always have been. There are very few consoles that are original designs and not derivatives of pre-existing hardware. They all use the same tech. Your garden variety NES isn't *that* much different from a Commodore 64.


Not really "always". Today consoles, the modern ones, look so similar to PC's that you can call them branded PC and not the console. They have all the features that PC's have, where consoles where different before, they are at least visually different. Switch still looks like a console at least judging by the size. and simplicity. But when consoles started getting fans i back in the day i was starting to think like "these consoles are starting to look like PC's" but it was only the fan back than... now all that PlayStation needs to truly look like a PC is separate graphics cards and removable cpu fans and gpu fans and ram memory....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Not really "always". Today consoles, the modern ones, look so similar to PC's that you can call them branded PC and not the console.


You genuinely can't. Modern consoles use the same customised hardware as they did 20-30 years ago. Again, the N64 is badically an SGI Indy workstation, the 360 is a pair of Mac's stiched together, and so on, and so forth. Sony literally designed their own SSD tech just to remain competitive. Just because consoles are now using the same architecture as PC's doesn't make them PC's.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Oct 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> You genuinely can't. Modern consoles use the same customised hardware as they did 20-30 years ago. Again, the N64 is badically an STI Indy workstation, the 360 is a pair of Mac's stiched together, and so on, and so forth. Sony literally designed their own SSD tech just to remain competitive. Just because consoles are now using the same architecture as PC's doesn't make them PC's.


I'm so tired of this "consoles are PCs" mentality from PCGMR. It's so wrong on so many levels and neglects any and all scientific knowledge regarding computers, it's literally the antivaxers/flatearthers of gaming. Not even fail0verflow managed to eliminate this, and they did a pretty good job in the PS4 hacking presentation to explain why this is not a correct assumption. Not to mention the Original Xbox having no decent emulator despite being "just a PC" as ignorant people say. But oh well, we can just ignore these people and let them live in their ignorance (either that or they are trolls, either way it's best to ignore them).


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 8, 2020)

nolimits59 said:


> Have I a very bad memory or is it the first time consoles are "ahead" of the release of the next gen of graphic cards ?


RDNA2 is supposed to be revealed (and released) on oct 28th, 2 weeks before the xbox series x, and ps5 release


----------



## driverdis (Oct 8, 2020)

Definitely will be running mine flat with that liquid metal. I can’t imagine that Sony literally sat one vertical for years with liquid metal to see if any leaked out. Even if they did, manufacturing tolerances would need to be tight enough to prevent this on millions of systems or else some may leak out. Hopefully Sony also made sure the heat sink does not absorb the liquid metal over time requiring a reapplication in the future.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2020)

driverdis said:


> Definitely will be running mine flat with that liquid metal. I can’t imagine that Sony literally sat one vertical for years with liquid metal to see if any leaked out. Even if they did, manufacturing tolerances would need to be tight enough to prevent this on millions of systems or else some may leak out. Hopefully Sony also made sure the heat sink does not absorb the liquid metal over time requiring a reapplication in the future.


Liquid metal definitely isn't going to "leak out" from between the CPU and the heatsink, once it's applied to the CPU die it's not going anywhere, heatsink on it or not. Keep in mind liquid metal application is supposed to be an extremely thin coating, enough to cover the die and nothing else. 

As to degradation, if I had to guess I'd bet Sony nickel plated the contact point between the die and the contact point on the heatsink, that would give it a much longer life span than just running it directly on copper. Unfortunately you can't really tell, since the contact point when they lift the heatsink off still has a coating of liquid metal on it, but given that they supposedly spent "2 years" working on the liquid metal solution they definitely must have found a long term solution they're happy with.


----------



## SundayWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

So huge and so powerless. No backward compatibility (ps3/2/1), old vision about services.
Ssd5 not for me at this moment. If sales be on low level maybe this get the sony right thngs


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

driverdis said:


> Definitely will be running mine flat with that liquid metal. I can’t imagine that Sony literally sat one vertical for years with liquid metal to see if any leaked out. Even if they did, manufacturing tolerances would need to be tight enough to prevent this on millions of systems or else some may leak out. Hopefully Sony also made sure the heat sink does not absorb the liquid metal over time requiring a reapplication in the future.


Plenty of PC people use liquid metal and the motherboard is pretty much always vertical. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Oct 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> *$ony: we are finally catching PC experience*!
> *Nvidia: Hold my beer and 3090!
> AMD: Amateurs!*


can AMD GPUs even play???


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 8, 2020)

sansnumen said:


> It's not a hoax at all. It's a consequence of physics and materials engineering. A NAND chip fresh off the factory floor will display read and write errors. It comes with the territory. Every read and write cycle causes degradation of the NAND chips. Also, NAND chips degrade over time even if not in use, same as what happens to lithium ion batteries.
> 
> That's why NAND controllers have built in wear leveling and sometimes error correction.
> 
> ...


I get your point about Nand getting bad. Just in my opinion, saying that these consoles will die after 3-5 years is not realistic.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 9, 2020)

bigger than a laptop but lower in performance


----------



## Obveron (Oct 10, 2020)

Worst case QLC has a 5 year endurance of 0.5 data writes per day.
So for your PS5 if your write 400gb per day your drive will last 5 years.

Even with frequent game installs, quick resume, recording cache, and asset decompression, it's unlikely you'll come close to 0.5 dwpd.

Most users will be one tenth that, meaning 40g per day and 50 year write endurance.

With how much Sony praises the SSD as better than the best PC drives, it may use TLC which has 2 times the write endurance or MLC which has 3 times the endurance.   If the drive has a SLC or RAM cache the endurance is even higher.


You are much more likely to suffer another issue sooner.  Like with the cooling fan bearings, or with the conductive thermal paste.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> bigger than a laptop but lower in performance


8 cores and 16 threads Zen 2 @ 3.5GHz is just shy of a Ryzen 7 3700x, sans boost. The GPU is pushing 10.28 TFLOPS, equivalent to RTX 2080 Super (9.8 TFLOPS FP32), with Raytracing performance equivalent to a 2060 Super due to architectural differences between RDNA2 and Turing. If you're rocking that kind of laptop, you're a lucky guy - the PS5 trades blows with mid-to-high end PC's as of right now, since getting a 3000-series RTX card is nigh impossible and Zen 3 CPU's aren't even out yet.


----------



## Obveron (Oct 10, 2020)

Yea lol, I dont know many 10 TF laptops.  Certainly none for $499.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 11, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> 8 cores and 16 threads Zen 2 @ 3.5GHz is just shy of a Ryzen 7 3700x, sans boost. The GPU is pushing 10.28 TFLOPS, equivalent to RTX 2080 Super (9.8 TFLOPS FP32), with Raytracing performance equivalent to a 2060 Super due to architectural differences between RDNA2 and Turing. If you're rocking that kind of laptop, you're a lucky guy - the PS5 trades blows with mid-to-high end PC's as of right now, since getting a 3000-series RTX card is nigh impossible and Zen 3 CPU's aren't even out yet.



still can't run a game with ray tracing at 4k 60 fps, by running it only at 1440p with ray tracing enable on 30fps mode, while running the same unreal 5 demo on a laptop with ray tracing enable by running at true 4k over 60 fps


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 11, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> still can't run a game with ray tracing at 4k 60 fps, by running it only at 1440p with ray tracing enable on 30fps mode, while running the same unreal 5 demo on a laptop with ray tracing enable by running at true 4k over 60 fps


...which is a completely normal thing to do given how raytracing budgets are allocated.



Just you wait till you find out about draw distance, you might get a heart attack.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> ...which is a completely normal thing to do given how raytracing budgets are allocated.
> 
> 
> 
> Just you wait till you find out about draw distance, you might get a heart attack.



 I watched this video aswell, I heard devil my cry on ps5 only will have ray tracing at 1080p, while on the Series X will have in 4k. I wonder if PS5 is will less powerful than series S in some aspects...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I watched this video aswell, I heard devil my cry on ps5 only will have ray tracing at 1080p, while on the Series X will have in 4k. I wonder if PS5 is will less powerful than series S in some aspects...


Where did you get that information from? As far as I understand it, the game will work in either High Framerate Mode (120 FPS variable) or one of two RT Modes ([email protected] or [email protected]) on both platforms. The Series X is definitely "stronger" than the PS5, by about 20%, but we've known that for a while.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Where did you get that information from? As far as I understand it, the game will work in either High Framerate Mode (120 FPS variable) or one of two RT Modes ([email protected] or [email protected]) on both platforms. The Series X is definitely "stronger" than the PS5, by about 20%, but we've known that for a while.


I think I saw of a video from Capcom, as far as I remember he mentioned the game will have a 1080p ray tracing mode on ps5. He didn't mention the Series X, but Series X just as Series S will be able to have ray tracing with no problem.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I think I saw of a video from Capcom, as far as I remember he mentioned the game will have a 1080p ray tracing mode on ps5. He didn't mention the Series X, but Series X just as Series S will be able to have ray tracing with no problem.


The presenter did say that, but it's not what he meant. Special Edition on PS5 will have RT enabled on launch day whereas Xbox players will have to wait a bit, possibly because of DX12. PC players aren't getting RT at all. Other than that, the game will have those three modes on both consoles - 4K RT, 1080p RT or high framerate with no RT.


----------



## nolimits59 (Oct 12, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> RDNA2 is supposed to be revealed (and released) on oct 28th, 2 weeks before the xbox series x, and ps5 release


Announced, but not released.

RDNA2 pretty much got a good teasing of its capabilities at this moment thanks to SONY and Epic Games.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> The presenter did say that, but it's not what he meant. Special Edition on PS5 will have RT enabled on launch day whereas Xbox players will have to wait a bit, possibly because of DX12. PC players aren't getting RT at all. Other than that, the game will have those three modes on both consoles - 4K RT, 1080p RT or high framerate with no RT.



I hope so, because digital foundry mentioned that ray tracing of spider-man will have limited framerates.

I am not criticizing I am just pointing out.

If you are buying both consoles so you will be alright, but if you are buying just 1 like myself, I would advise you research more before making any final decision.

PS3 was slight inferior on numbers compared to 360, but still 360 games ran with smoother framerates and better graphics, while Xbox Series X will have a higher difference over PS5. So if 360 was noticeable better than PS3 imagine how big will be the jump from Series X over PS5???

If I would buy both consoles like a friend is going to, I would not mind about it, but since I will have the money to buy only 1, I will get the Series X!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I hope so, because digital foundry mentioned that ray tracing of spider-man will have limited framerates.
> 
> I am not criticizing I am just pointing out.
> 
> ...


To be honest I'm going back to PC this generation. I'll still likely pick up both for collectible purposes and for exclusives, but it's been a while since I've built a rig and this generation seems to be a great time to get back into the game with the RTX 3000 series and Zen 3 CPU's being both affordable and record-breaking. Even a wee little RTX 3080 runs circles around last gen's 2080 Ti, and the new Ryzen 5800x seems to beat Intel's top horses both in single and multithreaded IPC. It's a good year for gaming - we have two beastly consoles coming up and some really good PC hardware already on the shelves.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 12, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> To be honest I'm going back to PC this generation. I'll still likely pick up both for collectible purposes and for exclusives, but it's been a while since I've built a rig and this generation seems to be a great time to get back into the game with the RTX 3000 series and Zen 3 CPU's being both affordable and record-breaking. Even a wee little RTX 3080 runs circles around last gen's 2080 Ti, and the new Ryzen 5800x seems to beat Intel's top horses both in single and multithreaded IPC. It's a good year for gaming - we have two beastly consoles coming up and some really good PC hardware already on the shelves.



That's really awesome!

I would do the same, but I will wait a few more months before building a new rig.,


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> That's really awesome!
> 
> I would do the same, but I will wait a few more months before building a new rig.,


Well, so will I, considering the fact that it's easier to find water on Mars than it is to find a GPU in a store as of right now. I'll patiently wait until stock levels normalise and NVidia figures out the kinks, then I can drop fat stacks on a machine that will likely serve me for the next 10+ years, both in gaming and in productivity.


----------

